# RttToEE - Group 2's OOC.



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 10, 2007)

All OOC stuffs wil go here for Group 2. All members please check in.

To keep things less than confusing, I just want to lay down a few rules. 
Please type in a different color for your character's speech. 
All OOC will go here. The only OOC I want in the IC thread is rolls you make.
Anyone that comes up with a character picture will recieve an additional 100xp to start the game.
I will need an adventuring name for your group.


Please keep a look-out for anything else I may post. Thanks!  I hope you guys have fun, I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 10, 2007)

This the OOC or IC?


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 10, 2007)

OOC. I will be making an IC thread once everyone has posted to here and I have approved characters.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Nov 10, 2007)

Shouldn't the OOC thread be in the OOC forum? :\


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 10, 2007)

Checking in.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 10, 2007)

First of all Dire - this isn't your group. You shouldn't be posting to this thread. 

And, I guess it probably should've been in the talkin' the talk, but I put it here. Didn't think it made that big of a difference.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 10, 2007)

A'ight. I feel the need to address this. I don't know what it is.. but this group does not seem to like how I am running things. I've had several people disagreeing with my calls on re-rolling and stat building. It's a little.. discouraging, to say the least. I've never had a problem with people rolling their stats in my other games -- and I've always done it this way. 

*Group 1*
Hero4Hire
Dire Lemming
Borson ( if he comes back)
Nac Mac Feegle
Scurry

*Group 2*

s@squ@tch
voda vosa
only the strong
airwalkrr
invinoveritas

Those of you in this group that haven't checked in, please do so. Thanks!


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 10, 2007)

Sorry about not checking in sooner. I got busy yesterday. 

It sucks that your already discouraged with us. I don't want to make anyone mad, but I want to say something about this. I personally think that you DIDN'T have to give us the junk roll, and that it was freaking nice of you. It's not like it's that big of deal if you have a crappy stat, just put it someplace interesting. Make a warrior who is barely smart enough to stand and swing a sword at the same time, or like someone mentioned, make a dwarf who gets thrown out of every place he goes into. I am sorry if I offended people, but I would rather not have our DM mad at us. It just seems like it's a small detail for causing an fight.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 10, 2007)

[sblock=Dice Rolls]
Return to the Temple: TwistedMindInc (4d6=13, 4d6=21, 4d6=16, 4d6=17, 4d6=14, 4d6=16, 4d6=13) 

That's... 11, 16, 14, 16, 13, 15, 12

Gareth Griffinshield's HP (8+2d8+1d12+12=33)
[/sblock]

Gareth Griffinshield
Half-Orc Ranger 3 / Barbarian 1
Chaotic Good

Str 18 (Place 16, +2 Racial)
Dex 16 (Place 15, +1 at 4th level)
Con 16 (Place 16)
Int 11 (Place 13, -2 Racial)
Wis 14 (Place 14)
Cha 10 (Place 12, -2 Racial)

BAB +4    
AC 18 (Base 10, +5 armor, +3 Dex)
(Touch 13, Flat-footed 15, Raging 16)    
HP 33 (8+2d8+1d12+12)
Speed 40

Fort +8 = +3 Ranger +2 Barbarian +3 Con
Ref +6 = +3 Ranger +3 Dex
Will +3 = +1 Ranger +2 Wis

Languages: Common, Orc

Attacks:
Orc Double Axe (single): Attack +10, Damage 1d8+7, Critical x3
Orc Double Axe (full): Attack +8/+8, Damage 1d8+5/1d8+2, Critical x3/x3
(+2 attack, +3 or +2/+1 damage while raging)
Composite Longbow: Attack +7, Damage 1d8+4, Critical x3

Feats: Track, EWP(Orc Double Axe), Two Weapon Fighting, Endurance, WF(Orc Double Axe)

Skills:
Jump +14 (+4 Str, 7 ranks, +4 Speed, -1 ACP)
Listen +8 (+2 Wis, 6 ranks)
Knowledge (Dungeoneering) +5 (5 ranks)
Knowledge (Geography) +7 (7 ranks)
Knowledge (Nature) +5 (5 ranks)
Knowledge (Nobility) +1 (1 rank)
Survival +11 (+2 Wis, 7 ranks, +2 synergy)

Skill Advancement: 
L1 (Ranger): 24 points: Jump 4, Listen 4, K(Dung) 4, K(Geo) 4, K(Nat) 4, Survival 4
L2 (Ranger): 6 points: Jump 1, Listen 1, K(Dung) 1, K(Geo) 1, K(Nat) 1, Survival 1 
L3 (Ranger): 6 points: Jump 1, Listen 1, K(Geo) 1, Survival 1, K(Nob) 1 (cc)
L4 (Barbarian): 4 points: Jump 1, Survival 1, K(Geo) 1 (cc)

Abilities:
Darkvision 60'
Orc Blood
Favored Enemy (Human) +2
Wild Empathy +3
Rage 1/day
Fast Movement (Speed 40)

Equipment:
Chain Shirt +1 (1250 gp)
Orc Double Axe +1/MW (2660 gp)
Composite(+4) Longbow (500 gp)
20 Cold Iron Arrows (2 gp)
Potion of Bull's Strength (300 gp)
4 Potions of Cure Light Wounds (200 gp)
Griffinshield Tabard (Free)
Backpack (2 gp)
Bedroll (1 sp)
Hammer (5 sp)
4 Pitons (4 sp)
Crowbar (2 gp)
Portable Ram (10 gp)
Silk Rope, 100' (20 gp)
Shovel (2 gp)
Waterskin (1 gp)
10 pieces Chalk (1 sp)
9 square yards Canvas (9 sp)
Grappling Hook (1 gp)

48 gp


Gareth's father, Edric, came from a family of noble warriors in the Ulek states. A wonderful, knightly man, he was the pride of the Griffinshields: a young, attractive, strong, chivalrous man whose Suel/Oeridian ancestry gave him a gorgeous shock of red hair and extra height on an otherwise hardy Oeridian frame. When rumors of problems came in around Hommlet, he saw this as his opportunity for fame and fortune, and traveled to battle the horrors of the Temple of Elemental Evil.

It came as a surprise to everyone when he returned. Gone was the chivalry from before. Edric became morose, angry, and could no longer look at his old life with any sense of pride. He would never talk about his experiences at the Temple, but they clearly wounded him greatly.

Edric eventually left, and carved out a homestead for himself in the Pomarj deserts. The remainder of his life was harsh, and short. Edric eventually married, had four children, and died when Gareth was ten years old. What the Griffinshields will not reveal, is that Edric married an orc.

Appearance: Gareth has his father's red hair and fair skin, but his brutish features belie his orcish heritage. Edric brought him up to be a clean, upstanding person, yet the realities of the Pomarj, and his Pomarj mother have limited this development. Gareth understands the value of caring for those less fortunate than himself, but he does not have the sense that the entire gamut of gentility is worthwile. After all, his father threw all the gentility away.

Gareth is heading back to the temple for some answers. What is the world really like? Does gentility matter, or is the brutality of the Pomarj truly the better way to live? Why did his father abandon his heritage? Will Gareth abandon his? What is there to abandon?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 10, 2007)

I'm sorry for any confusion I may have caused.

Let me make sure I have this straight, both for myself, and for everyone else in Group 2:

1. This is the only OOC thread in which Group 2 should be posting.

2. Group 2 characters should be submitted to this thread.

3. Once approved, the characters can be posted in the Rogues' Gallery (Which thread should that be?).

4. We need to come up with a party name.

5. Once all characters have been approved, and a party name has been decided, then an IC thread will be opened for us.

*     *     *​
Assuming that the above is right, we still need a group name and organization. The party consists of:

InVinoVeritas - Gareth Griffinshield, Half-Orc Ranger/Barbarian.
s@squ@tch - Delkat Kraylin, Human Cleric
airwalkrr - Sir Danvik of Chendl, Human Knight
OnlytheStrong - Kanjo, Human Ninja
Voda Vosa - Mulnock Dilngbor, Gnome Spellthief

We seem to be specialized in mobility-based combat without a full arcane spellcaster (the Spellthief is our arcane source). Gareth is more in-your-face style combat, Sir Danvik is mounted combat, Delkat is defense, and the ninja and spellthief are more speed and mobility style fighters. Does anyone plan on being more of a ranged specialist, or is closing to the opponent more our style?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 10, 2007)

My plan with my ninja is to place poison on the shurikens. I will have to be close to do it, but I imagine that he can get away and use sudden strike on a foe later in the combat.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 10, 2007)

I don't know knights very well, but would there be any problem with knights associating with poisoners?


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 11, 2007)

There is nothing specific in the knight description about poison. Danvik wouldn't be fond of it, as he is lawful and hence wouldn't think of it as a fair fight. It is his opinion that enemies should be called out publicly and faced honorably. He would consider the use of poison trickery and deception.

Twisted: I wasn't trying to grind your gears with my post about stats. I was simply stating my opinion on why I thought it was ok for the other player to reroll and why I had rerolled. The rule for rerolling is indeed part of the rules in the Player's Handbook on page 8. My highest score on my first set was 13, so I rerolled. I figured that you would have mentioned a policy on rerolls being different than the core rules if you had intended it. At any rate, it was a misunderstanding. I will use my original set. I just find a character with all scores between 11 and 13 rather uninteresting because he is basically just slightly above average. I would prefer a character with more variance in his scores. I never complained about low scores. I didn't have any.

[sblock=Sir Danvick]SIR DANVICK OF CHENDL
Male human knight 4
LG Medium humanoid (human)
Age 27
Height 5’ 10”
Weight 192 lbs.
Init +1; Senses Listen +0, Spot +0
Aura bulwark of defense (enemies who begin turn in threatened squares treat threatened squares as difficult terrain)
Languages Common, Ferrond
AC 21, touch 11, flat-footed 20
	(+1 Dex, +8 armor, +2 shield)
hp 35 (4 HD)
Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +5
Speed 20 ft. (4 squares); mounted 35 ft. (7 squares)
Melee +1 bastard sword +6 (1d10+2/19-20) or
	lance +5 (1d8+1/x3)
Base Atk +4; Grp +5
Atk Options Ride-By-Attack, Spirited Charge
Special Actions knight’s challenge 4/day (fighting challenge +1, test of mettle [DC 14]), shield block +1
Combat Gear potion of lesser vigor (x2), potion of shield of faith (+2)
Abilities Str 13, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 11, Cha 14
SQ armor mastery (medium), knight’s code
Feats Exotic Weapon Proficiency (bastard sword), Mounted Combat, Ride-By Attack, Spirited Charge 
Skills Handle Animal +9, Intimidate +9, Knowledge (nobility & royalty) +8, Ride +10
Possessions combat gear plus full plate, heavy steel shield, +1 bastard sword, lance, cloak of resistance +1, backpack, belt pouch, bedroll, flint and steel, hempen rope (50 ft.), sunrod (x2), trail rations (x10), waterskin, heavy warhorse, military saddle, 4 gp, 10 sp[/sblock]


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 11, 2007)

Kanjo will be kinda an odd fit with knights.  Maybe they could teach him virtues?

Kanjo 

Rolls: HP=     http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1360016
        Ability score:    http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1360026
[sblock=Character Sheet]
Race: Human
Gender: Male
Height: 5'7''
Weight: 140lbs
Class: Ninja 4

Str:   13   +1 mod
Dex:  18   +4 mod 
Con:  13   +1 mod
Int:   12   +1 mod
Wis:  18   +4 mod  (+1 with level adjustment)
Cha:  11  +0 mod

HP: 25  (6 + 15 + 4 con mod)  
Ki Power: 6  (1/2 level+wis mod)

Speed: 30ft

AC: 18  (10 + 4 dex + 4 wis)

Saving Throws:
   Fortitude: 2 (1 base + 1 con mod)
   Reflex:  8   (4 base + 4 dex mod)
   Will:   5   (1 base + 4 wis mod)

Attack:
   Base: +3

   Shuriken (10):  +7   dmg: 1d2(p)  Crit:x2  Range: 10ft 

   Dagger:  + 7  dmg: 1d4+1 (s)  Crit: 19-20x2 Range: 10ft

   Nunchaku:  +7  dmg: 1d6+1 (b)  Crit: x2   

Feats: 
   Stealthy
   Weapon Finesse
   Tactile Trapsmith


Skills:  
   Climb:    5/7             (4 ranks + 1 str mod) +2 with tools
   Disable Device:   7/9  (3 ranks + 4 dex mod)+2 with tools
   Escape Artist:   11    (7 ranks + 4 dex mod)
   Hide:      13             (7 ranks + 4 dex mod + 2 stealthy)
   Jump:     12             (7 ranks + 1 str mod +4 great leap)
   Listen:     7              (3 ranks + 4 wis mod)
   Move Silently:   13    (7 ranks + 4 dex mod + 2 stealthy)
   Open Lock:   11/13   (7 ranks + 4 dex mod) +2 with tools
   Search:     7           (7 ranks + 0 int mod)
   Spot:   8                (4 ranks + 4 wis mod)

Class Abilities:
   Ki Power
   Sudden Strike +3d6
   Trapfinding
   Ghost Step
   Poison Use
   Great Leap

Equipment:
   Monk's vestments, Shuriken, Masterwork Dagger, 
   Masterwork Nunchaku, Belt Pouch (2), 
   Masterwork Thieves Tools, Caltrops (2),
   Darkvision Potion (4), Climber's Kit , Slow Death Poison (5),
   Anklet of Translocation, Boots of Agile Leaping, Antitoxin (4),
   Thunderstone (7)    


Carrying Capacity:                Carrying Load:
 Light: 50lbs                            25lbs
 Med: 100lbs
 Heavy: 150lbs
[/sblock]


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 11, 2007)

Does the ninja class grant poison use ability like the assassin class, or does he risk a chance of poisoning himself each time he uses poison?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 11, 2007)

It grants it the same. I have no risk of poisoning myself.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 11, 2007)

Sorry if I came off.. mm.. witchy. I jsut was so frustrated for not being better on top of things and then people we re-rolling without checking with me. Not to mention I was a bit aggravated that I  had to re-recruit in the first place.. along with 'fighting' with an old player. My apologies.

Let's put it all behind us and have fun.  

And for the record, InVinoVeritas, everything you said is true .. and I will re-link for the rogue's gallery. I also want to say sorry that this is in the wrong forum, I guess, I just really don't feel like making -another- thread.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 11, 2007)

You can ask the mods to move it.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 11, 2007)

How well Danvick will get along with Kanjo will depend primarily on how chaotic he is. How evil he is could be another important factor, but law is a bigger part of the knight's schtick. Danvick is good because he was raised in the Furyondian nobility and as a relative of the royal family, he worships Heironeous. I will probably roleplay him as something of a stick in the mud, but loyal, courageous and selfless to the bitter end.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 11, 2007)

The Chaotic might be interesting between Gareth and Danvik. Gareth is Chaotic Good, but that is mainly because since he grew up in the Pomarj, he did not see much use or help from the formality his father only half-heartedly tried to instill in him. Then again, Gareth doesn't mind formality and the rules of polite society since he saw them--they're kind of fun and quaint, as far as he is concerned. 

In short, although Gareth sees no use for the code of nobility, he isn't offended by it and is willing to play along. Will that work with Danvik?


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 11, 2007)

As for team dynamics, I nominate Sir Danvik as party leader. Delkat is chaplain/moral compass, and Gareth'll be quartermaster/muscle/"bad cop." He's the guy who keeps the camp running right and serves as the party's overt threat of violence. We'll need someone to run point on acquisition (I haven't seen the sheets yet, but I'm guessing Mulnock will be the, um, "procurer") and someone to help find the leads that get us work in the first place. I bet Kanjo will make a decent lead-finder, backup procurer, and guy who deals with the bad-rep stuff that we can't afford the knight getting sullied with. 

Gareth is willing to convert to Pelor. I'd be willing to use the sun as a motif for the party, as well. We're the good guys people turn to when they otherwise run out of good guys. So, for the party name, I suggest the Eclipse Company.

Thoughts? Changes? Additions?


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 11, 2007)

I think Gareth and Danvick will probably get along, although Danvick will politely disagree with Gareth's methods of fighting and possibly lecture him from time to time.

Danvick is a natural-born leader so party leader would be a good position for him. Unfortunately, his social skills are limited to Intimidation (although he is fairly good at it) so we may need someone to play good cop from time to time. The Intimidate skill fits him more appropriately though, as he is the type to demand rather than politely ask. Nobility tends to act that way.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 12, 2007)

Kanjo will be happy with the "muck" stuff. Don't worry about him being evil, he's not. He won't agree with the knight's way of fighting, but I imagine they will actually get along. Kanjo has basically no social skills, so he will probably be one of the ones that is seen and not heard (unless he doesn't want to be seen either). He is supposed to be a scout, but not a tracker. He probably won't speak much, but then again he might. I haven't really decided that part yet. I am planning on making him a walking contrast lol. A good ninja, but will do whatever it takes to prevail.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 12, 2007)

Voda cheking in.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 12, 2007)

Only - Unfortunately, I've found a problem with your character rolls. I had to be a hard arse, but I specifically requested that everyone use their enworld handle ( ie only the strong) for their character name and put Twistedmindinc's game in the note section. I do this because people in past games have cheated and continued to roll characters until they've come upon a set of stats they like. ... Do you see where I'm goin' with this? I hate to do this to you, but I need you to re-roll your stats ( it gives you the option of dropping the lowest in the stat roll section) and please put OnlyTheStrong in the character name. I like to be able to track people's rolls.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh wow, that cost me huge   

12, 12, 14, 13, 13, 15, 12

Crap.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 12, 2007)

If it's okay with you, I'd like to remake Kanjo. The way I have him now would not be good with this new ability scores. If you want him to stay the same, I'll just fix his stats and stuff. Either way, your call. Sorry for not having my handle on the first roll.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 12, 2007)

Stats: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1368463  14 14 14 15 16 11 *11*


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 12, 2007)

Only, that is fine if you wish to re-do Kanjo. Sorry you had to re-roll, but thank you for being understanding. It wasn't anything personal against you. Just.. set in my old ways, I guess.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 12, 2007)

HP: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1368488 4+4+9
Could anyone refresh me about the starting money?

Character sheet so far:

```
Name: Mulnock Dilngbor
Class: Spellthief
Race: Gnome
Size: small
Gender: Male
Alignment: True Neutral 


Str: 12 +1 (0p.)     Level: 4        XP: 0
Dex: 16 +3 (10p.)    BAB: +3         HP: 9+4+4+9= 36
Con: 16 +3 (6p.)     Grapple: +4     Dmg Red: 
Int: 16 +3 (6p.)     Speed: 20'      Spell Res: 0
Wis: 11 +0 (2p.)     Init: +3      Spell Save: +1
Cha: 14 +2 (6p.)     ACP: 0         Spell Fail: 10%

               Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:          10    +4    +0    +3    +1    +0    +1    19
Touch: 14              Flatfooted: 16

                           Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      1     +2          +4
Ref:                       1     +3          +4
Will:                      4      +0          +4

Weapon                Attack   Damage     Critical
Kukri   		   +7     1d3+2      18-20x2
Shortbow                +7     1d6           20x3

Languages: Dwarven, Common, Gnome, Elven, orc.

Abilities: 
Class: Trapfinding, Sneak attack +2d6, Armor proficiencey (Light), weapon proficiencey (simple), Steal spell(2),Detect magic, Spellgrace (+1), Steal spell effect, Steaf energy resistance 10. 
Gnome: Low-light vision, +2 save vs illusion, +1 dc vs illusion spells cast, Weapon familiarity, Spell like abilities (Speak with animals, ghost sounds, prestidigitation, dancing lights), +1 attack against kobolds an goblinoids, +2 listen & craft (alchemy), +4 dodge AC bonus vs giants

Feats: Weapon proficience martial, weapon finess

Skill Points: 36+9+9+9       Max Ranks: 7
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Escape artist             7    +3          +11
Sleith of hand            7    +3          +11
Tumble                    7    +3          +11
Hide                      7    +3    +2    +13
Move silently             7    +3          +11
Bluff                     7    +3          +11
Use magic device          7    +3          +11 
Listen                    7    +0     +2   +9
Disable Device            7    +3          +11 

Equipment:               Cost  Weight
Mithral Chain shirt armor +1   2200 gp  10lb 
Kukri +1                          2308gp   3lb
Shortbow  MW               330gp  2lb
Flint and steel           1gp    -
Backpack                  2gp   2lb 
Sack x4                   4sp   2lb        
Bedroll                   1sp   5lb   
Arrows (40)               2gp   6lb
Ration, Trail(1 day)      5sp    1lb   
Travelers Outfit             
Potion of mage armor x 4  200gp
Potion of CLW x 6 300 gp
                 
Money: 56 gp
                        



Age: 135
Height: 3'11"
Weight: 45 lb.
Eyes: yellow
Hair: black, with pointy beard and mustaches.
Skin: withe
```
Appearance: 
Background: Mulnock Dilngbor, is one of the many sons of the Dilngbor family. His father Drumock Dilngbor, is the "Locks and related devices expert" of town, and he always have a story to tell, most of them, from when he was recruited to save the village from the horrifying evil worshipers! Drumock was in charge of unlocking entrances and doors, finding traps and the sort. Dilngbors have been known for their talents with locks, traps and many mechanical devices, that their thin fingers can get. Most of his brothers are locksmiths too, or trap finders. But Drumock, Drumock was always the black sheep of the family. Deciding he wouldn't became a locksmith, he travel to become a powerful mage. Or so he said.
After many traveling, and some real life lessons, Drumock learned to do things the easy way. Instead of learning and studding for years or decades, he developed an innate talent to steal the arcane energies from the spellcasters. In Drumocks words, "Arcane gestures? magical components? Giv' me!"
A few years from the start of his journey, he heard of evil, rising in his homeland, this was the opportunity to show his parents, that he was as capable as his father, and made them proud.
Drumock changed his itinerary, next stop, Hommlet.-


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 12, 2007)

5400 gp.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 12, 2007)

It's not a big deal, just kinda........ dumb of me. I knew what you asked for. Did it on one, forgot on the other. My fault. I deserve the worse stats. I will redo Kanjo tomorrow afternoon. How much gold do we start with and everything? I'm going to have to try to increase his stats that way.

**edit** ignore the gold question. Already answered lol


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 12, 2007)

I think my character has something amiss, but I can't get what it is.... Little help?


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 12, 2007)

The only thing that I've spotted so far, Vosa, is your math is off in your skill point section.

Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Escape artist             7    +3          +11 -- should be ten. 
Sleith of hand            7    +3          +11 -- should be ten. 
Tumble                    7    +3          +11  -- should be ten. 
Hide                      7    +3    +2    +13 -- should be twelve. 
Move silently             7    +3          +11 -- should be ten. 
Bluff                     7    +3          +11  -- should be ten. 
Use magic device          7    +3          +11   -- should be ten. 
Disable Device            7    +3          +11  -- should be ten.

Unless I missed something?

EDIT: I'm also getting your attack to be +6 with your kukri and your bow. How are you getting a +7?  BAB +3 and weapon finesse +3 ( dex).


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 12, 2007)

[sblock=InVinoVeritas]

If you could do me a favor, break down your sheet a little more? For instance: Acknowledge where you put your stat bump for fourth level.. and what stats are modified due to your race. If you could do that in stats, your saves ( just the break down of base, mod, misc), your AC. 

It just makes it easier for me to keep track of your character sheet. I'd appreciate it.  

[/sblock]


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 12, 2007)

the plus 7 in attack is becaus the bow is MW and the Kukri is +1.

The +11 in the skills is just my brain, that often play me that sort of jokes.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 12, 2007)

Done. Take a look at my previous post.

Also, would this work for a portrait?







From the Alpen Highland Games in Austria, photo by KWentin.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 12, 2007)

Mulnock. It lacks the beard and the mustaches, but its the most similar I've found.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 12, 2007)

Kanjo



```
Str: 12      +1 mod
Dex: 16     +3 mod (+1 level adjustment)
Con: 13     + 1 mod
Int: 13      +1 mod
Wis: 14     +2 mod
Cha: 12    + 1 mod

AC:   15    (10 + 2 wis mod + 3 dex mod)    HP: 25

Speed: 30ft

Saving Throws:
   Fortitude:   2   (1 base + 1 con)
   Reflex:       7    (4 base + 3 dex)
   Will:          3    (1 base + 2 wis)

Attacks:
   Base Attack Bonus: +3

   Short Sword:  + 4    dmg: 1d6     crit: x3    

   Shortbow:  +6  dmg: 1d6   crit:19-20x2     range: 60ft

Skills:
   Disable Device:   10    (7 ranks + 3 dex)
   Jump:        12          (7 ranks +1 int + 4 great leap)
   Hide:       13/18       (7 ranks + 3 dex + 3 skill focus)+5 with hood
   Move Silently:  18    (7 ranks + 3 dex + 3 skill focus +5 boots)
   Listen:    9              (7 ranks + 2 wis)
   Search:   10            (7 ranks + 3 dex)
   Spot:    9                (7 ranks + 2 wis)
   Tumble:  10             (7 ranks + 3 dex)

Feats:  
   Tactile Trapsmith
   Skill Focus (Hide)
   Skill Focus (Move Silently)

Class Abilities:
   Ki Power  (4 times a day)
   Sudden Strike +2d6
   Trapfinding
   Ghost Step
   Poison Use
   Great Leap

Equipment:
Boots of the Elvenkind~provides +5 to move silently  2,500gp    1lb
Cloak of the Elvenkind~provides +5 to hide (when hood is worn)  2,500g 1lb
Short Sword  ~ 10g     2lbs
Shortbow ~   30g     2 lbs
Arrows (20)~ 1g     3lbs
Pouch (2) ~ 2g    1lb
Smokestick (5) ~ 100g    2 1/2 lbs
Masterwork Thieves Tools ~ 100g    2lbs
Thunderstone (5) ~   150g     5lbs

Gold: 5,400gp - 5,393 = 7g left

Weight Carried:  19 1/2lbs
```


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 12, 2007)

Cool.  I'll update Delkat to 4th level and get him posted.



4d6.takeHighest(3)=13, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=13, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=16, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=12, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=15, 4d6.takeHighest(3)=13 

Took max hp at 1st level then average on each one after.  (my hp roll on invisiblecastle was atrocious.)




```
[B]Delkat Kraylin[/B] 
[B]Class:[/B] Cleric 	
[B]Race:[/B] Human 
[B]Size:[/B] M
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG
[B]Deity:[/B] Pelor ([B]Domains:[/B] Good, Sun)


[B]Str:[/B] 13 +1 (--p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 4	[B]XP[/B]: 6000
[B]Dex:[/B] 13 +1 (--p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +3		[B]HP:[/B] 24 (4d8+4)
[B]Con:[/B] 13 +1 (--p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +4	[B]Craft Points:[/B] n/a
[B]Int:[/B] 15 +2 (--p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 20'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b] +1 WIS 
[B]Wis:[/B] 17 +3 (--p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +1	[B]Spell Save:[/B] 
[B]Cha:[/B] 15 +2 (--p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] -6		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] 

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+8	+2	+1	+0	+0	+0	21
[B]Touch:[/B]	11	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 20

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+5	+4	+1	+0
[B]Ref:[/B]	+2	+1	+1	+0
[B]Will:[/B]	+7	+4	+3	+0
[B]Notes:[/B] +1 bonus to all saves vs. Evil creatures from possessing 2 items from [I]Vestments of Divinity[/I] magic item set -- MIC pg 215

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
Morningstar           	+4	1d8+1	20/x2      	------
Dagger                  +4/+4	1d4(+1)	19-20/x2 	10 ft

[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Celestial, Draconic

[B]Abilities:[/B] Turn Undead as 5th level cleric (Ephod of Authority) (9x/day -- Turn Check: 1d20+2, Turn Damage: 1.5*(2d6+7)), Divine Spells, Spontaneous Cure Spells, Domain Powers & Spells, Detect Undead/Evil Outsiders w/ Lenses of Revelation

[B]Feats: [/B] 
1st - [B]Extra Turning[/B]
1st - (bonus) [B]Empowered Turning [/B]
3rd - [B]Radiant Fire (Races of Destiny pg 155 - initiate of Pelor feat)[/B]

[B]Spells prepared[/B] (Save DC 13 + spell level): 
[B]Domains:[/B] Good, Sun
[b]Domain Powers:[/b] Good: cast good spells at +1 caster level.  Sun: Once per day,
 you can perform a greater turning against undead
 in place of a regular turning. The greater turning is like a normal turning 
except that the undead creatures that would be turned are destroyed instead. 

[B]Spells Prepared:[/B]
	0th - (5)     Light, Detect Magic, Resistance, Read Magic, Guidance
	1st - (4+1)   Divine Favor, Bless, Shield of Faith, Nimbus of Light, Protection from Evil(D)
	2nd - (3+1)   Scorching Ray, Consecrate, Elation, Aid (D)	


[B]Skill Points:[/B] 32	[B]Max Ranks:[/B] 7/3.5
[B]Skills		Total	Ranks	Mod 	Misc[/B]
Concentration	8	7	+1	--
Know (Religion) 9	7	+2	--
Know (Arcana)	3	1	+2	--
Know (History)	7	5	+2	--
Know (Planes)	7	5	+2	--
Heal        	12	7	+3	+2



[B]Notes:[/B]  
[B]Ephod of Authority[/B] grants ability to turn undead as 1 level higher. 
[b]Lenses of Revelation [/B] allows wearer to perceive the true nature of any creature within sight. Activating the lenses creates a faint aura for 1 round around the target creature (visible only to wearer) of a particular color based on its nature:

[B]Evil Outsider: [/B] [COLOR=Red]Red[/COLOR]
[B]Undead:[/B] [COLOR=White]Bone White[/COLOR]
[B]Any other: [/B] [COLOR=Green]Green[/COLOR]

Any effect that would defeat a [I]detect evil[/I] spell or effect also masks a creature from the lenses.


[B]Equipment:		Cost	Weight[/B]
Morningstar           	8gp	6lb
MW Full Plate          	1650gp	50lb
MW Heavy Steel Shield	170gp	15lb
Ephod of Authority    	800gp	2lb     Item from Vestments of Divinity Set (MIC pg 215)
Healing Belt           	750gp	2lb
Lenses of Revelation  	1400gp	--lb     Item from Vestments of Divinity Set (MIC pg 215)
Dagger                 	2gp	1lb
Backpack              	2gp	2lb
Explorer's Outfit     	10gp	8lb
Belt Pouch             	2gp	2lb
Silver Holy Symbol  	1gp	--lb
Bedroll                	5sp	5lb
Winter Blanket       	5sp	3lb

[U]Potions:[/U]
Resist Energy (10)    	300gp	--lb
Remove Paralysis       	300gp	--lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]94 lb	[B]Money:[/B] 4gp 

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	50	100	150	300	750

[B]Age:[/B] 20
[B]Height:[/B] 5'11"
[b]Weight:[/b] 175 lbs
[B]Eyes:[/B] Violet
[B]Hair:[/B] Sandy Blond
[B]Skin:[/B] Tan
```

*Appearance:* Studious looking.  Close cropped hair.  Delkat's eyes flicker with insight and knowledge.  Normally choosing to dress in something sensible and appropriate to the situation -- never flashy.  He has a birthmark in the shape of the sun on his chest.  His lineage denotes some Suel parentage, which can be traced back several generations to his great grandfather, who migrated to the Urnst Prinicipality ages ago.

*Personality:* Dry, direct, logical -- always looking for the reason behind things, the cause and/or effect.  Humor has been determined to be superfluous.

*Background:* Delkat was raised in a strict religious household on the outskirts of Seltaran, in a village named Dalven.  He grew up in the home of poor farmers, who had been working the same plot of land since their Suel ancestors migrated from over the seas.  Rarely did they have more than a few shields or commons to rub together. 

His religious beliefs were shaped by his father -- who was a devout worshipper of Pelor, for obvious reasons, as farming was their lifeblood.  

His youth was strenuous, several times, the family was at its ends, trying to feed all of the children, but the land (and their Sun God) was forgiving.  All members of the large family pitched in on the farm -- '_idle hands were the work of Iuz_', his father had always said.  

His father was not a learned man, but he did teach Delkat the value of a hard days work and to always help those in need.

He was destined to serve the Sun God from birth.  The birthmark on his chest was cause for some excitement and buzz around their small village -- the local priest ordained that it was a sign from their god.  Each day, when his chores were done, he was to be found in the small village temple to Pelor, deep within an ancient text or tome.  The town priest did his best to guide the boy in his thirst for knowledge on all topics -- even writing to his friend at the larger temple of Pelor in Nellix for additional books and scrolls.  By the time the boy was 14, he had outgrown the humble temples resources.  Word had reached the temple in Leukish about the boy's drive and capacity for learning, and he was welcomed to come learn at their temple.  His father had given his consent, for although it was a great loss to their family on the farm, he knew that Delkat was destined for greater things and to help more people.

Delkat studied in the temple for several years, before he was dispatched to help root out a cult dedicated to Nerull in Dyvers with a few other members of church of Pelor. He found that he held great power over undeath, and was a valuable tool in the destruction of the foul cult.

In the nest of the cult, he found the Ephod of Authority, which increased his power over undeath even more.  After consulting with sages, he was able to find out that the Ephod was just one piece of a greater set of items called the Vestments of Divinity.

The vestments were created by a man called Reesh N'Faeren, who had battled a group called the Heralds of Hell.  These Heralds had cells in several of the larger cities across the Flanaess, and they utilized both devils and undead in their destructive rites.  So far, Delkat has been able to locate two of the five pieces, the next piece he is seeking is called the "Badge of Glory", and he received information from a sage that it may be located around a town called Hommlet. 

[sblock=Advancement]
*L1 -> Cleric 1* HP: +9 P: +20 
Concentration +4, Know (Religion) +4, Know (History) +4, Know (Planes) +3, Heal +4, Know (Arcana) +1
Feat: Extra Turning, Empowered Turning
Other: 
[/sblock]


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 13, 2007)

OnlytheStrong said:
			
		

> Oh wow, that cost me huge
> 
> 12, 12, 14, 13, 13, 15, 12
> 
> Crap.




Still better than mine.


----------



## airwalkrr (Nov 13, 2007)

Here's a good pic for Danvick. His hair is prematurely whitening from his years of fighting the Old One.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 13, 2007)

Pics look good, guys!!  

And - sorry 'bout the over looking of the MW and +1 weapon. Good jobs!  

Airwalkrr, s@squ@tch, Voda Vosa, OnlyTheStrong, InVinoVeritas... everything looks good. Go ahead and move your characters over. Airwalkrr, Voda Vosa, and InVinoVeritas add 100xp to your character sheets. 

IC thread will be up Weds night. Anyone that has any corrections to be made, please do so by then.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 16, 2007)

IC Thread

The game awaits! Have you chosen a group name?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 16, 2007)

I can't think of anything for a team name. Um.......... I figure the name should fit our "odd" group. I mean, we have a knight, cleric, spellthief, ranger, and ninja; the group is definetly a contrasting one. Maybe an oxymoron? We could just be called The Five.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 16, 2007)

Oh, so everyone knows.. you are all seated together at a table within the Welcome Wench. You had caught wind of a town named Hommlet being in trouble and after meeting with the dual mayors, have return to the tavern you are staying at to discuss matters.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 16, 2007)

Voda Vosa and s@squ@tch - you guys can move your characters to the rogue's gallery.. please.  

Rogue's Gallery


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 16, 2007)

I had suggested the Eclipse Company as a team name earlier. Thoughts?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 16, 2007)

Fine with me. I can't come up with anything.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 16, 2007)

Sounds too good for my type of character =P , though I can't come out with nothing so =)


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Nov 18, 2007)

Here are Kanjo's Spot and Listen! Perfect Listen check, 24 for spot, 29 for listen!

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1379552


I put an sblock on the IC thread just in case you read it first, but I will explain more here. 

I am in the Temple of Elemental Evil game ran by Airwalkrr, but my characters name in that game is Vicroar, an elf scout. He was out scouting the town, and just walked into the tavern. So, like I said on the IC thread, I will reroll if you want. I am sorry I keep screwing up the dang rolls.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Nov 18, 2007)

I guess Gareth's more distracted than I thought.

Return to the Temple: Twistedmindinc Gareth's Spot check, then Listen check (1d20+2=14, 1d20+8=12)

I don't know if you need it, but here's a Diplomacy check, too.

Return to the Temple: Twistedmindinc, Gareth's Diplomacy Check (1d20=14)


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 21, 2007)

*Delkat's Listen Check*

Listen Check (1d20+3=8) 

He is too engrossed in the interaction with the bard to hear anything...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Nov 23, 2007)

Mulnocks listen check

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1388275


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Nov 27, 2007)

Yup, another roll s@squ@tch. Please?


----------



## s@squ@tch (Nov 27, 2007)

Slightly better, but still thinking of the swill in his wine goblet.

Delkat Listen Check #2 (1d20+3=14)


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Dec 7, 2007)

I'm hoping everyone sees this. Enworld has decided to be mean and I am havin' a horrible time with it lately. It won't allow me to access my subscribed threads, so I have to search through all the threads until I find mine. Which is a pain in the arse if my game isn't on the first page. Please bear with me if I'm a little slow on updatin' until I get things taken care of.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 7, 2007)

Subscribed threads are gone for everyone. You can check your control panel for new messages, but it is tough right now.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Dec 8, 2007)

Is Voda Vosa still with us?


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Dec 14, 2007)

Hello? Anyone out there?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 14, 2007)

Voda is still around, just not posting very much. I really don't want this game to die lol.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm still here.  

Hopefully Voda will rejoin us.


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm here too...

The subscribed thread busting seems to have hit all our games hard.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Dec 16, 2007)

I know it has made things really hard for me as I don't always sign on each day. You let a day go by between posts and it's such a pain in the arse to locate things.


----------



## airwalkrr (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi guys. Sorry I haven't posted in like a week. I've been working 15 hours a day at my store and I literally haven't had the time. It's probably going to be like this until after Christmas. After that I'll get back to my regular semi-daily posting.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Dec 24, 2007)

No problem airwalkrr. I don't see the game progressing too much right now anyway. I've been extremely busy and ran head-long into some IRL stuff. I will not be updating until Weds, the 26th. 

Merry Christmas for those of you that celebrate.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm back from my holiday chaos. I hope all is well for everyone? Everyone still with me?


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 29, 2007)

Yup, I never really was gone   Got sick and spent my holiday on my back in bed. Had my laptop though lol


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Dec 30, 2007)

I hope this game is not dying. I will wait around to make sure people are still with me. Good to know someone is still out there.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 30, 2007)

I'll be mad if it dies. I was lookin forward to playing the ninja.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Dec 31, 2007)

Worse comes to worse, Only the Strong? I'll try and move you into the other group.


----------



## Dire Lemming (Dec 31, 2007)

I know I'm not supposed to post in this thread but I thought I should tell you guys that IVV is not around right now.  He'll be back, can't remember what date right now though.

EDIT: Oh wait, that was two other guys that are also in a game with me along with IVV.  I got no idea what's up with him.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Dec 31, 2007)

I'm thinking I'm pretty much alone here lol


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Dec 31, 2007)

I had lost Internet access for a few days. I'm all better now! Gareth is definitely still in it.


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Dec 31, 2007)

Yay! Now if I can only round up the rest of your group's party. I know airwalkrr had stuff goin' on.


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm back now. Whenever you guys pick up the game again I am ready to go.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jan 6, 2008)

I will bow out of this one, sorry.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm still here -- if you are still willing to continue with this group with Voda leaving, might I suggest a possible arcane PC to step in to fill the void?


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 8, 2008)

Arcane? Ha! Name one party that ever suffered because they lacked an arcane spellcaster.


----------



## s@squ@tch (Jan 8, 2008)

That, sir, is a trick question -- ALL party's suffer!


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 8, 2008)

Heck, given the amount of talking and working the help Gareth's been doing, I'm beginning to think he should take a level of Bard or something.

I'll show that fop what for, I tell ya!


----------



## airwalkrr (Jan 8, 2008)

I put on my robe and wizard hat...


----------



## TwistedMindInc (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok, folks. I'm currently fed up with EnWorld, as are a few players in both of my games. I'm moving the game to a different forum - Groovygamers. http://www.groovygamers.com/forum/index.php/board,523.0.html 

That's the link to the forum I started. If you wish to come along, and you don't all ready belong to the forum, make a handle and find my thread. My handle on there is allornothing. I hope to see you there. Once people check in, and I'll give it a few days, I'll decide how to proceed from there. Hope to see you around!!


----------



## Dire Lemming (Jan 18, 2008)

*HEY!  Look at the post above this one!!!*


----------



## InVinoVeritas (Jan 18, 2008)

...then I'm afraid I'm going to bow out. I'm not interested in checking another board to continue playing. Sorry.


----------

